# 2/1 surprise



## T.Hearn

So got out today due to the nice weather and kayak wars kicking off for a few hours. Action was pretty non-stop once the tide started coming in. A personal best for inshore variety in one day. Largemouth, Shoal bass (or maybe red eye), trout, redfish, black drum and the surprise of the day; a snook! I am not sure how common these fish are around here esp after this weather this past week, but it was definitely a first for me. Has anyone else caught these in the dead of winter of here? He was pretty beat up looking too. Anyways, a great day on the water.


----------



## wallace1

nice catch! mind sharing what you caught the snook on?


----------



## hookdropper

Great day


----------



## JD7.62

Awesome! I cant believe that snook is still alive. He must of found some warm water dicharge to hang out in.


----------



## timeflies

That's freakin' sweet dude!


----------



## Chris V

That's a rare find around here for sure! Congrats on the cool catch!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Nice variety. Where were you fishing?


----------



## T.Hearn

wallace: swim bait on a light jighead. wouldn't hit the larger jighead. fished it really slow
bigdaddy: bayou grande in a honey hole.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

I'll be darned! A snook- Bayou Grande huh? Got to be right up there with that juvenile bonefish located at Douphin Island a few years ago. And still alive after the Ccccold temps we'd been having. Seriously, do you know what the water temp was where you were fishing?

Congrats on the fishing trip. Looks like fun....

Mike


----------



## minkeydee

Nice!!


----------



## MoganMan

Snook!!!! Wow! What a catch for this area, hats off to you man, you killed it!


----------



## KingCrab

Which was bigger? Bass or snook? Looks bout the same.:blink:


----------



## Night Wing

Nice mixed bag of fishing. :thumbsup: A great cure for cabin fever.


----------



## pcolanative

I saw a monster snook one night while floundering this past November near Ft Pickens. Been fishing here since 1968 and it is the first time I've ever seen one in these waters.


----------



## pompano67

Outstanding mix !!! Congrats man!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim

I've never seen a Snook around here or even heard of one; but, until the mid 1990s, I had never heard of Stone Crabs being around here. I'll admit that I was living away but they were unheard of when I was growing up here. 

About the Snook, I guess if Lionfish can make it from the the South China Sea, a snook can make it from South Florida.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

panhandleslim said:


> I've never seen a Snook around here or even heard of one; but, until the mid 1990s, I had never heard of Stone Crabs being around here. I'll admit that I was living away but they were unheard of when I was growing up here.
> 
> About the Snook, I guess if Lionfish can make it from the the South China Sea, a snook can make it from South Florida.


More of a temperature tolerance problem- it has been the belief of the scientific community that snook were not cold temp tolerant. They are eurythermal, but sensitive to cold, with lethal minimum temperatures between 38-45°F. In laboratory experiments it was demonstrated that snook stop feeding at 46.2 °F, lose equilibrium at 44.7 °F, and die at 44.5 °F. That is why I was curious about the water temperature where the snook was caught.


----------



## T.Hearn

mid 50s is what the surface temp was according to the fish finder


----------



## Jason

That's an awesome mix!!! Great job! Warmer weather here has me itching....or was that the poison ivy I rolled in naked today????


----------



## Snook

All of your bass are largemouth. Red coloration is common in most bass species and cannot be used as an identifying characteristic. Here's a thread i did on an aquarium site on the ID's of all the fish in the genus Micropterus. 

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?517238-Micropterus-Identification-(black-basses)&highlight=MICROPTERUS

Not sure if you need an account to see it.


----------



## YaKeith

Nice batch of fish there and great variety!


----------



## DaCoach

Had no Idea that Snook were anywhere near here. Wow


----------



## captken

*Maybe spring hole?*

I'd imagine Snook are as rare as hen's teeth this time of year up there. Ten years ago, Snook were not common here but now they are my most frequent catch when I am fly fishing

You may have a spring hole close to where you caught your Snook. The fish in the pic looks pretty bedraggled but that is not uncommon down here in winter. 

Fantastic catch up there. A big one hung out under Wayside Pier in FWB in 1963. Big ole fish.

Do some careful looking in the area on a super low tide with a north wind. You might spot a spring boil. Don't show it to anybody. Make it your private spot to take your kids. If it is a spring, it will be good in really hot weather too.


----------



## JD7.62

Snook said:


> All of your bass are largemouth. Red coloration is common in most bass species and cannot be used as an identifying characteristic. Here's a thread i did on an aquarium site on the ID's of all the fish in the genus Micropterus.
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?517238-Micropterus-Identification-(black-basses)&highlight=MICROPTERUS
> 
> Not sure if you need an account to see it.


Good write up....been an MFKer since '05. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snook

JD7.62 said:


> Good write up....been an MFKer since '05. :thumbsup:


Thanks man! I hope to build an outdoor monster fish-only saltwater tank in the future to keep inshore species that are local.:thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62

Your MFK profile says youre in Orlando, you still there or are you up this way now?


----------



## Snook

Livin in Fairhope, AL on the eastern shore of Mobile Bay.


----------



## Kim

All I can say is Wow! you had an awesome day to say the least. That Snook was definitely lost and that post with pics is the best I've read in years. Tight lines to you.


----------

